# Adult kibble options?



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

It is time to switch over to either all stages or adult kibble for our Mini Aussies. They are currently on Nutri Source but the breeder does not recommend the adult version. They recommended TOTW (prior to recall) or Origen (which we feed to our toy poodle). 

However Origen is too rich for them - we've tried it prior and TOTW was on a recent recall list so I'm not sure which food to try. I've researched the online sources but I'm still confused as I don't want anything on a recall list.

I would try the lower protein Acana as it is from the same manufacture as Origen but it s not available in our area and I prefer not to have it shipped.

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

How about Wellness?


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> How about Wellness?


They are associated with Diamond and had a recent recall. I personally do not use any food produced, packaged, or shipped out of a Diamond facility.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

How about Acana? They have some grainfree options.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

My dogs get v-dog kibble. I also give them each some meat or fish with the kibble for supper. V-dog is corn-free, wheat-free, soy-free and meat-free. It is not generally available in pet stores, but you can order it from V-dogfood.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I believe Acana is not an option since there is no local distributor.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

liljaker said:


> I believe Acana is not an option since there is no local distributor.


Oh, okay. I'm not really familiar with products that aren't available in Canada. Sorry for the bad suggestion.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Marylynn - not a bad suggestion, just that the beginning of the thread said she preferred not to ship. I'd just go to the local store and see what IS available, and find something that works --- there are great foods out there. Almost too many to choose from! Just stick with your criteria: no corn, no soy, no gluten, grain free (or not), etc. and which protein you want.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*HORIZON Legacy Grain free*

Can you get HORIZON Legacy dog food? 
I can't begin to tell you how much my dogs love it! I bought it a few weeks ago as a rotation from Wellness CORE, and my 8 yr old Harley shocked us by eating her entire dinner, including the kibble! Usually she leaves the kibble for last, if she eats it at all. She just prefers raw meat/cooked food, which always is added to every meal, and I was thunderstruck that she needed no coaxing to eat.She is the world's fussiest eater..we've tried so many types of food for her, without much success. This one is a keeper, at least for her. 

"Horizon Legacy Grain-Free Adult Premium Dry Dog Food contains chicken, turkey, salmon, eggs, fresh fruits and vegetables, along with powerful antioxidants and enzymes. Appropriate for all life stages, this potato-free, tapioca-free formula has added unique and effective botanicals and colostrum. The high levels of protein provide rich sources of amino acids. The chelated minerals and digestive enzymes enhance absorption of nutrients, while probiotics and prebiotics promote overall immunity and gastrointestinal health. It is historical canine nutrition."


----------

